# Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?



## Dorschi (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Fahre die Woche nachmeinem Geburtstag (Präsent von meiner Freundin  :q ) 1 Woche nach Rügen und das ist ja eigentlich eine gute Zeit, um Hornhecht zu jagen.
Welche Uhrzeit und welchen Bodengrund haltet Ihr erfahrungsgemäß für sinnvoll? In welchem Abstand vom Ufer ist denn mit Hornis zu rechnen? Nahe am Strand habe ich sie jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen. Kann aber bisher auch nur auf Seebrückenerfahrung zurückblicken. Wenn jemand von Euch noch einen rügener Hotspot weiß, bin ich glücklich. Will vielleicht abends dann noch auf Mefo und Dorsch blinkern.
Man kann sich ja auch mal gemeinsam an´s Werk machen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

@ Dorschi
Hornis sind meist da ,wenn der Raps blüht,sonst reiner Zufall,würde ich mal sagen.Ausserdem stehen momentan die Heringe vor den Türen und erst
danach kommen die Hornis,mußt also noch etwas warten.....



Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

@ Dorschi
Gib mal " Hornhecht " bei Suche ein,im letzten Jahr hatten wir einen
Wahnsinns Berichtefluß deswegen,da werden all deine Fragen beantwortet.


Der STF


----------



## Tyron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Jo, würd dir (Dorschi) auch erstmal die Suche empfehlen, wenn du dann noch Fragen hast, kannst ja wieder schreiben...


----------



## Dorschi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

STF ja ich weiß, das sie kommen, wenn der Raps blüht, aber Uhrzeit! nicht Monat.
Freut mich, daß Du derzeit im Heringsfieber bist, aber ich wohne weiter weg und muß also bis Mai warten. Und das will vorbereitet sein! Will die wenigen Tage ja richtig nutzen und wie Du schon richtig bemerkt hast, wirft die Suchfunktion dann einen Riesenbatzen aus, durch den ich mich leider schon zeitmäßig nicht wühlen kann


----------



## carassius (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Der Hornhecht läuft am besten wenn die Sonne scheint!


  Gruß Carassius!


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Eigentlich fängst du die Tagsüber immer, wenn sie da sind.
Auch dicht unter Land.
Sind halt Sichträuber, mit zunehmender Dunkelheit läßt auch das Beissen nach.


----------



## Burki (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Hallo, der Zeitpunkt ist gut um Hornhechte zu angeln. Wenn es nicht sogar schon ein wenig zu spät ist. Letztes Jahr war ich im April auf Fehmarn und da ging hinsichtlich Hornhecht der Bär ab. 
Wir haben es immer so gehalten, das wir tagsüber auf Dorsch und Plattfisch mit dem Kleinboot geangelt haben und zum Spätnachmittag auf Hornhecht die dann in der Bucht waren. Aber außerhalb der Wurfweite vom Strand. Boot war ein muß.


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> aber Uhrzeit!


 Zwischen 15.33 und 17.47Uhr  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Zwischen 15.33 und 17.47Uhr
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Also 10 Minuten Später hatte ich die  besten Erfolge...:q:q




Der STF


----------



## Lionhead (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Zwischen 15.33 und 17.47Uhr
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


und möglichst nicht am Boden angeln  weil die Viecher nämlich meist oben schwimmen und sich sonnen....
Wichtig:Fangchancen erhöhen sich ungemein bei Bilderbuchwetter mit wenig Wind und Sonne satt.
Jan"Lionhead"


----------



## Rosi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

An unserem Strand konnte ich den Horni blinkern. Er war nicht weit draußen. Meist ab Mittag, bis in die Abendstunden. Nimm einen silbernen Blinker, 21-24g reichen aus. Auswerfen und kurze Rucke im Wasser, kann auch tiefer sein. Wenn der Horni da ist, beißt er besonders gut auf alles was blitzt und ruckt.

Manche nehmen auch Pose oder Wasserkugel. Mir macht blinkern mehr Spaß, dabei kannst du den Strand abwandern.


----------



## Strandwanderer (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch bei Ententeich und Sonne satt die meisten Hornis überlisten können. 
Der Untergrund war relativ egal, aber hinter Krautfeldern schienen sie sich besonders gerne aufzuhalten (auch wenn die nur 15m weit raus waren).
Wenn du morgens schön ausschläftst und dann so ab Mittag am Wasser aufschlägst ist die Familie zufrieden und mit den Fischen wird es auch klappen.


----------



## Lionhead (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> An unserem Strand konnte ich den Horni blinkern. Er war nicht weit draußen. Meist ab Mittag, bis in die Abendstunden. Nimm einen silbernen Blinker, 21-24g reichen aus. Auswerfen und kurze Rucke im Wasser, kann auch tiefer sein. Wenn der Horni da ist, beißt er besonders gut auf alles was blitzt und ruckt.
> 
> Manche nehmen auch Pose oder Wasserkugel. Mir macht blinkern mehr Spaß, dabei kannst du den Strand abwandern.


 

Wie sieht das vom Ufer mit der Matchrute und Sbiro sowie Heringsfetzen aus, irgend jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
Jan"Lionhead"


----------



## sunny (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Uhrzeit? Boohhh wat seid ihr alle böse hier :q .

Ne mal im Ernst Dorschi, wenn die Hornis da sind, kannst du sie den ganzen Tag über fangen. Aber nach ein-zwei Stunden hast du eh mehr als du verwerten kannst. Macht aber auf jeden Fall ein Heidenspass. 

Ich habe die Burschen immer sehr gut auf einen hellgrünen Mefo-Blinker von Eisele gefangen. Zwischen Blinker und Drilling habe ich einen Dreierwirbel vom Sbirolino-Fischen geschaltet, um Aussteiger zu vermeiden. 

sunny #h


----------



## Rosi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Lionhead, das geht sehr gut, wenn wenig Wind ist. Wasserkugel ist schon etwas außergewöhnlich, macht aber auch Spaß, wenn du dich nicht so viel bewegen möchtest.
Als Haken habe ich dann einen Zanderhaken, weil der Horni so einen harten "Schnabel" hat. Daran kommt ein Stück Hering. Nachteil: Der Fetzen hält nicht lange.


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

moin,

und ich habe immer morgens, nach sonnenaufgang, die meisten und größten bekommen.
und wenn du dann gleich frische brötchen vom bäcker holst und den frühstückstisch deckst, wird dich deine frau bestimmt mit einem lächeln begrüßen...


bernd


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> und ich habe immer morgens, nach sonnenaufgang, die meisten und größten bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Kann man "Ehe"Frauen beser verwöhnen?


----------



## kanalbulle (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man "Ehe"Frauen beser verwöhnen?


Ich wüßte was besseres als meiner Frau am frühen morgen einen rohen Fisch zwischen das Brötchen zu packen :q


----------



## s.andro (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Moin|wavey: ,

@ kanalbulle 


> Ich wüßte was besseres als meiner Frau am frühen morgen einen rohen Fisch zwischen das Brötchen zu packen :q


Na der is ja nu ganz weit vorn.

Zurück zum Thema. 
Klares Wasser, wenig Wind/Welle (lieber etwas ablandig), Leopardengrund, volle Sonne dann klappts auch mit dem Hornhecht.

Gruß Sandro


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

ich sehe da auch eine gute boardferkelanwartschaft...

bernd


----------



## Tyron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Die Uhrzeit ist wirklich nur dann entscheidend, wenn der Hornhecht nicht in massen auftritt. Beste Bedingungen sind Sonne und ne schöne Brise... Wenn kein Wind da ist und man immer locker den Grund sehen kann, sind auch die Hornis meist vorsichtiger und jagen meist etwas weiter draußen über tieferem Wasser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Moin


@ Kanalbulle

Kannst Ihn ja ins Brötchen packen, so zur Tarnung halt, aber wenn sie dann Herzhaft zubeißt???#c


----------



## Dorschi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Na danke! Das wollte ich doch wissen. Prima außerdem habt Ihr meine Vorfreude extrem gesteigert!
Weiß jemand noch ein gutes Stück Leo- Strand auf Rügen? vielleicht beißt ja noch eine Spätere Mefo.


----------



## blinkerkatze (9. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Der Hornfisch ist auf und um Rügen etwa zum letzten Aprilwochenende gut zufangen. Das ist aber meist nur an denn Aussenküsten so. Eine gute Zeit ist Anfang Mai, da wandert er in Richtung Boddengewässer. Eine gute Stelle auf Rügen ist Trent oder Süd-Ost Rügen also zum Greifswalder Bodden. Im bereich Rügendamm ist er etwa ab der zweiten Mai Woche.


----------



## Gast 1 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Wenn sie da sind, kannst Du sie sehen.

Es sind fast kreisende Bewegungen an der Wasseroberfläche.
Am besten den Bereich überwerfen und dann fangen.|wavey:|wavey:

Wie schon erwähnt, am besten bei Sonne.

Uhrzeit: Wenn die Sonne scheint. Sie beissen aber auch nachts auf Wurm.


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Du kannst sie springen sehen, manchmal schon in der ersten Rinne ( 5-10m vom Ufer)
Ich habe mal Einen Ende September verfolgt, mit der Spinnrute. Nach einem halben Km war ich vor ihm und er hat tatsächlich gebissen. Dann schaute er mich mit großen Augen an ( der Hornhecht hat große Märchenaugen, nur die Wimpern fehlen) Ich habe ihn wieder schwimmen lassen.:l Der war so süß!


----------



## Dorschi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Bestenn Dank nochmal vor allem Dir Blinkerkatze für die Hotspottipps.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem gemeinsamen Fangen?


----------



## sundeule (12. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das vom Ufer mit der Matchrute und Sbiro sowie Heringsfetzen aus, irgend jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Jan"Lionhead"


 
Mit Sbiro lässt sich prima angeln. Wenn ich die Räuchertonne füllen will, angle ich meist mit Sbiro und langem, schlankem Fetzen - die Fehlbissquote ist im Vergleich zum Blinkern äusserst gering und nach meiner Meinung gibt es so auch meist mehr Bisse. 
Sbiro, Dreiwegewirbel, 20er Monoforfach von 1-2m Länge (gelegentlich etwas die Schnur verkürzen, weil sie sehr unter den "Schnäbeln" leidet)
Ich verwende meist kleinere Karpfenhaken, weil sie so schön scharf sind.
Der Fetzen hält besser(wird zäher), wenn Du ihn vor dem ersten Wurf schon mal kurz "angebadet" hast. Das bisschen auslaugen schadet m.E. nicht, weil die Hornis doch mehr optischen Auswahlkriterien zu folgen scheinen.
Die Fetzen am Ende anködern, dass sie schön frei im Wasser spielen können und in kurzen Rucken einholen.


----------



## Dorschi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Habe persönlich die Erfahrungen gemacht, daß Tobse und Tobistücken besser sind, als Heringsfetzen.
Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Tyron (12. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

@ Dorschi: Nö, kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen. Tobis-Stücke fangen zwar auch sehr gut Hornis, aber für mich bleibt der Hering bester Köder.

Kleiner Tip: Hering im noch gefrorenen Zustand in die belibiegen Streifen schneiden, dann gibts nachher auch nicht so ne Sauerei mit den Fetzen!!!


----------



## sundeule (12. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Stücken vom Tobs finde ich zu wenig "flatterhaft" :q  und Tobse zu filetieren ist doch glatt Verschwendung, wenn es der Hering mindestens genausogut tut.
Ich säbele mir  immer eine kleine Dose Heringsfetzen aus den Halbgefrorenen.


----------



## Dorschi (13. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Also ich bin in Losentitz (noch nie gehört und doch schon öfter oben gewesen)
Muß mal sehen, wie ich mit dem Auto an die Westküste fahre oder ein paar Spots in der Nähe finde.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

moin moin an alle#h


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Moin Barbenflüsterer! Was hast Du uns zu sagen, außer, daß Du Katzen foltern willst?


----------



## holk (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Hi,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Tierchen auf Heringsfetzen einen Tick besser beißen ......im Juli in Kühlungsborn habe ich mit einem "Brückenbekannten" Wettangeln Tobi gegen Hering gemacht bis das Dutzend voll war ....der Hering hat an den beiden Tagen jeweils 12 : 8 gewonnen :q  .....die Heringe haben wir uns nachts im Schein der "Seebrückenlampen" gefangen.....die Horni's haben ganztägig gebissen.

Gruß Holger

P.S. Zu Pfingsten werd ich den Kerlen mal mit der Fliegenrute auf den Pelz rücken...


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Fliegenrute? Das klingt nach Fun pur!
Berichte mal!


----------



## Since1887 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Wo geht ihr in Kiel/ Nähe von Kiel den Hornis nach?


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2005)

*AW: Hornhecht, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Bodengrund?*

Moin Moin ,
Hornis mit der Fliegenrute ist echt spitze . Mit leichtem Gerät und einer Garnelenimedat ( Rechtschreibfehler sind bei mir immer drin  :q ) sind immer fängig . Sonst ziehe ich Wasserkugel mit 2er Butthaken an 30er Vorfach fertig gekauft  :q  vor . Habe festgesellt so von wegen Beißzeit das sich die frühen Morgenstunden an 6 Uhr bis 10 am besten sind und dann später in der Dämmerung .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

